# A/4 Gto Trans Temp



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Does anyone have a trans fluid temp gauge on their 04-06 GTOs with A/4 trans. I am curious as to what your temps are reading during normal driving.

THANKS


----------



## mark039 (Aug 25, 2007)

My 04 usually runs between 175-185 degrees. Stock stall w/shiftkit.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

mark039 said:


> My 04 usually runs between 175-185 degrees. Stock stall w/shiftkit.


Thanks. I guess mine is OK. I have a 3600 RPM stall with a B&M cooler. It runs around 180 degrees


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Thats good that you have a B&M cooler, number one killer of an auto is overheating the fluid.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I was told at a service class that every 10* you reduce the tranny temp, you double the life of the tranny.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Rukee said:


> I was told at a service class that every 10* you reduce the tranny temp, you double the life of the tranny.


I have been thinking about swaping out the stock fluid pan for one with a larger capacity and cooling fins


----------

